# Any Licensed Aircraft Engineers out there??



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

G'day

I'm a Licensed Aircraft Maintenance Engineer heading over to Dubai in March to take up a job offer and would like to hear from any other engineers over there and hear of your experiences, good or bad, salary, perks and general working and living conditions etc.

I won't be working for the big airline but a small high-end charter company. This is a subsiduary of DWC so I thought I would be out at the new airport but I now hear this isn't even open yet, so I guess I will be based at the old International Airport.

Any input or feedback will be much appreciated...

Thanks in advance.


----------

